# Dolby Digital problems



## tange1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've noticed an issue that seems to have started with recent tivo updates. My tivo bolt, hooked up to a onkyo 706 receiver via HDMI is having issues with sound. I haven't been able to find the cause but cable channels that should have dolby digital will be showing up as PCM on the receiver. If I open up tivo's sound settings and switch it from dolby digital, to PCM then back again everything works again for a period of time. I can switch between channels that have dolby and those that dont and it switches back and forth just fine. 

Anyone have any ideas? This was working fine before and I dont know of anything that I changed in my setup.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

I have had the same issue for a month or so.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Same Problem on Denon AVR-X7200WA. Tivo support was not helpful and never acknowledged the Ticket or issue. An engineer was supposed to review and get back to me on this but never did.


----------



## tange1 (Aug 24, 2010)

davahad said:


> Same Problem on Denon AVR-X7200WA. Tivo support was not helpful and never acknowledged the Ticket or issue. An engineer was supposed to review and get back to me on this but never did.


How were you engaging an engineer from tivo? Through normal support paths or is there a separate way to reach out to them?


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

I asked to have the issue escalated by a supervisor and that engineering would look at it and follow-up which they never did. The tix was never updated.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Typical TiVo now. Not like it used to be years ago when they actually cared about their customers.


----------



## casino187 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm having the same issue



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattleBigBoy (Nov 9, 2016)

Watching. Same exact problem here. Switch from Dolby to pcm and then back in TiVo and seems to fix issue for a bit.


----------



## ml2014 (Dec 28, 2015)

Same exact issue. Denon 4200 and 4300 AVR's. Bolt plus and Mini's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ml2014 said:


> Same exact issue. Denon 4200 and 4300 AVR's. Bolt plus and Mini's.


There have been some changes in this area with 20.7.1.RC2. Do you have that software yet?


----------



## ml2014 (Dec 28, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> There have been some changes in this area with 20.7.1.RC2. Do you have that software yet?


Oh ok cool. On vacation so I'll check when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

20.7.1.RC2 fixed the issue in my setups.


----------



## d4jsmit (Jan 8, 2008)

I am having a similar problem with my SONOS Playbar. I get drop outs periodically. If I back up the show and replay the same segment, the exact same part of the sound drops out. Doesn't seem to impact HDMI direct to the TV, but is a real problem on TOSLINK to the Playbar. I'm already running 20.7.1.RC2. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## d4jsmit (Jan 8, 2008)

d4jsmit said:


> I am having a similar problem with my SONOS Playbar. I get drop outs periodically. If I back up the show and replay the same segment, the exact same part of the sound drops out. Doesn't seem to impact HDMI direct to the TV, but is a real problem on TOSLINK to the Playbar. I'm already running 20.7.1.RC2. Any help would be appreciated.


Btw, I'm on a TiVo Premier 4


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

d4jsmit said:


> Btw, I'm on a TiVo Premier 4


I'm back as a Tivo Bolt+ customer after my X1 Nightmare since November. Only small problem I am having with Dolby is my sound bar Dolby Digital Light doesn't Light up when Changing channels but is outputting Dolby Digital surrond sound. No problems when. Fast forwarding through commercials but why is this? I have optical cable from Sound bar to back of TV.


----------

